# Athens Greece June 19, 2014



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Anyone interested? I'll be available that one evening for a drink if you'd like to get together.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Change that to Athens, GA and I'll buy the first round.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe you can find some trad ouzo. :biggrin:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Reuben said:


> Change that to Athens, GA and I'll buy the first round.


Reuben: Why don't you and drlivingston join me in Greece? (What if I promise John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John will be there and sing!!!)


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Andy said:


> Reuben: Why don't you and drlivingston join me in Greece? (What if I promise John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John will be there and sing!!!)


Only if Captain Travolta is willing to pilot us over there on one of his private jets...


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

I don't know if you have aver been to Athens before, but if not, don't expect most of the original artwork from Ancient Greece. They are in the museums in London. And please do yourself a favor and go to the islands, especially Santorini (one of the proposed locations of Atlantis). Half of the island blew up in a volcanic eruption, so you get to see an amazing sunset over the Mediterranean.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Santorini is an amazing island. I have many memories from when I was last there in 2007. We rented a car and almost went off a cliff driving up to Oia. Yikes!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

vpkozel said:


> I don't know if you have aver been to Athens before, but if not, don't expect most of the original artwork from Ancient Greece. They are in the museums in London. And please do yourself a favor and go to the islands, especially Santorini (one of the proposed locations of Atlantis). Half of the island blew up in a volcanic eruption, so you get to see an amazing sunset over the Mediterranean.


We've been in Athens but only to go from the port to the airport! And I have seen the Grecian artifacts in London!! But we'll have a couple of days in Athens before we do a cruise of the Greek Islands.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

drlivingston said:


> Santorini is an amazing island. I have many memories from when I was last there in 2007. We rented a car and almost went off a cliff driving up to Oia. Yikes!


We're going to Santorini (we sailed by it several years ago but didn't stop) but from your experience it seems it would be wise just to stay in a bar during our visit there!


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

I wish I could meet you for that drink, Andy. 

I love Greece, as reflected in my user name.

Matthew


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Andy said:


> We're going to Santorini (we sailed by it several years ago but didn't stop) but from your experience it seems it would be wise just to stay in a bar during our visit there!


No, Andy! You must get out and explore. You will probably tender into Old Fira Port. From there, take a donkey up to the main city of Fira (trust me, you DO NOT want to walk up the stairs--biggest mistake of your life). Rent a car from Spiradakos and see the island!! You can't get lost and there is so much to see.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

drlivingston said:


> No, Andy! You must get out and explore. You will probably tender into Old Fira Port. From there, take a donkey up to the main city of Fira (trust me, you DO NOT want to walk up the stairs--biggest mistake of your life). Rent a car from Spiradakos and see the island!! You can't get lost and there is so much to see.


We did mopeds, and it was an awesome day - basically explored every inch of the island that we could. We ended up watching the sun set from the left hand point of the island, with just our little group. It was amazing.

And yes Andy - do NOT walk up from the port to Spiradakos.


----------



## Nikolas (May 2, 2013)

It has been several years since I visited Santorini, but I am happy to make some -very subjective- recommendations about Athens Andy, or anyone else that might be visiting.
Since you are interested in classical art, I do recommend the Acropolis museum, but also the National Archaeological museum, which many consider to be the best.
Of course, it would be nice to visit the Parthenon, just across the Acropolis museum.
Mind you, it is going to be warm.
Nikos


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We're doing a cruise of the Greek islands and Turkey but we always like to fly in the day before the cruise and stay overnight. Just good travel "insurance". Then we can book a city tour or see the museums we want to see.

I think the hotel is near the Parthenon, and the Acropolis museum.

Off the ship in Santorini and the other islands (and the ports in Turkey) we always take a tour so we get to see everything!

There are about 10 AAAC Members in Athens and a few more around Greece, but I've only heard from one saying he couldn't make a get together! Oh well. When we get to the hotel in Athens after 22 hours of traveling (includes layovers) I might just have to have a drink for all of them! :drunken_smilie:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Are you stopping in Kusadasi? If so, I can point you in the direction of several places to have a sip or two.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

drlivingston said:


> Are you stopping in Kusadasi? If so, I can point you in the direction of several places to have a sip or two.


drlivingston:

YES!! Ephesus (Kusadasi), Turkey 8:00 AM 6:00 PM

Will that be enough time?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

You will have plenty of time to see the area. I will find my notes. My bit of advice for Ephesus is NOT to wear leather bottom shoes while in port. The city's main street sidewalks are actually finished in marble. If it gets wet... well, let's just say that it's better to have a little traction than to end up in traction.


----------



## dgh (Jan 9, 2014)

vpkozel said:


> I don't know if you have aver been to Athens before, but if not, don't expect most of the original artwork from Ancient Greece. They are in the museums in London. And please do yourself a favor and go to the islands, especially Santorini (one of the proposed locations of Atlantis). Half of the island blew up in a volcanic eruption, so you get to see an amazing sunset over the Mediterranean.


Rubbish. A small part of the acropolis is in the British Museum. The rest is all there and mostly in situ. Be sure to check out the Benaki Museum. In my opinion it's one of the most beautiful museums in the world.


----------



## dgh (Jan 9, 2014)

Andy said:


> We're doing a cruise of the Greek islands and Turkey but we always like to fly in the day before the cruise and stay overnight. Just good travel "insurance". Then we can book a city tour or see the museums we want to see.
> 
> I think the hotel is near the Parthenon, and the Acropolis museum.
> 
> ...


Check out the Wineries whilst on Santorini. The native Assyrtiko varietal is the new darling of sommeliers worldwide.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

dgh said:


> Rubbish. A small part of the acropolis is in the British Museum. The rest is all there and mostly in situ. Be sure to check out the Benaki Museum. In my opinion it's one of the most beautiful museums in the world.


I was there in the early 90's, so that museum was not there yet. I know that some items have been returned, but I also know that this is a hot button issue for many Greeks and I can understand why.


----------



## Nikolas (May 2, 2013)

vpkozel said:


> I was there in the early 90's, so that museum was not there yet. I know that some items have been returned, but I also know that this is a hot button issue for many Greeks and I can understand why.


It most certainly is a hot topic here. The marbles at the British Museum were a very significant part of the Parthenon.
Also, I agree regarding Benaki, a very nice museum.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Nikolas:

So you didn't have time to meet?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Travelogue started here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?189398-Greece&p=1566703#post1566703


----------

